# Break In Burn and False Smoke Alarms?



## jhollist (Nov 19, 2011)

All,

Running the fireplace (Heatilator Constitution) for the third time tonight.  Got Chimney Temps up to about 550 (certainly the hottest it has been) and saw my first secondary burns.

But....  Smoke Alarms went off, waking 4 year old and worrying wife.   Not a smokey smell, other than what would be expected from opening up the fireplace, but a chemically, new appliance heating up kinda smell. 

From everything I read here the stove is operating normally.  I checked EVERYWHERE for problems and see none.

Has anyone else had the smoke alarms go off during break in burns?  

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, we hear about it frequently with new stoves. That's the paint breaking in. It takes about a 500F stove for this to happen. It sometimes takes a few fires to completely bake in the paint. Open a window and point a fan out of it with the next hot fire.


----------



## jhollist (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply!

That is certainly where I was for the first time.

Moral of this story, is do these hot break in burns during the day without Kids in bed!

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## bogydave (Nov 19, 2011)

Happened to me also. Mine was daytime & was able to vent the house.
Happened even when I installed new double wall stove pipe.
Get it good & hot for a few hours  & you should be done with the break in vapors & odors.
Good daytime, weekend project when the family can go shopping or something.


----------



## Scott2373 (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm new to wood burning as well. We just bought a brand new Jotul Rangeley and in the owners manual it specifically says that during the first several burns you will get strong odors and smoke and to open windows. Our smoke alarms went off several times during our first few burns. It's due to the paint curing and other manufacturing materials burning off. It's perfectly normal. Once you get  few good hot fires in it, the smell will not comeback. Make sure you follow the manufacturers instructions on proper break-in! Welcome to he forum!


----------



## n3pro (Nov 19, 2011)

Sure will, mine happened 3 years ago.  It was a nice fall day, 62 degrees the neighbor behind me were having a cook out, set off the smoke alarms.  Nothing more fun then setting off the smoke alarms and needing to open all the windows when the neighbors have 20 people plus children 20 - 30 feet away.  

Wife wasn't happy with my first attempt at fire.


----------



## mario veda (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes Sir been there, had it happen also.I purposely put a smoke detector with a mute about six feet away from the stove so if the temps get to high itll go off ,for me it works like a alarm that the stove has  heated up too fast ... Depending on the wood etc it can take off very quickly and reach almost 700 at the stove pipe with the  stove door slightly open,it has only happened to me twice,, once last year and about two weeks ago...the first time it was when the stove was new ,right after the break in fires and everything was still fresh, paint etc.... the most recent was my fault because I stepped out of the den for a few minutes or so thinking I had time for it to catch and it just took off,,, again I think it depends on how dry the wood is and how many pieces because most of the time I have at least 15 or so minutes before I have to shut the door and adjust the damper.I get my wood from  different places and times and some is dryer than other .It really has been a learning experience for me  to tend to a woodstove,,, you have to really enjoy it and figure it out ,,not to mention the joys of looking for ,chainsawing,spilting,stacking the wood etc,,, even if you buy it pre-cut you have to load etc...but I do enjoy doing it ,dont know how much my wife likes helping but I know she likes the nice warm house and low gas bills LOL.... Keep the fire burning....  Mario in Va


----------



## jacobk (Nov 19, 2011)

I am also new to burning got a used stove but new pipe. The smoke alarm still goes off when the thermometer reaches 700-750. It is about 8 ft away from the stove on the doorway between the living room and kitchen. Its a little reminder if the stove gets a little warm and I need to take action if I forgot to close the air down soon enough.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 20, 2011)

Normal smell . . . as mentioned be prepared to have a sense of deja vu with the smell and smoke detectors when you hit higher temps in the future . . . eventually the smell will go away as you reach the stove's upper limits.


----------

